# Body Kit For An Auto?



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey everyone,

Need some advice... I got a 95 GXe $hit-o-matic, and I was wondering what you all think of putting a body kit on this thing. I got the halo-projector lights, clear corners, getting the chrome grill, getting either 16's or 17's (which do you think is better?), and I got the "corny" alteezas, lol! I'm gonna get a custom paint job, I'm definately gonna paint the UGLY RED THING! I been thinkin bout getting a body kit for a while now, my girl wants to buy one for me too.  

So do you think its worth it to put a body kit?? I was thinking either the DRIFT or the EXTREME, what are you comments? Basically I just want a nice looking car. I got 2 years to pay this thing off and I gotta make best of what I got you know  

I'm going to be buying a 200sx SE-R 5-speed for my next vehicle, gotta love the sr20de. But for now im stuck with this, ugh.

Let me know what you all think! Sorry for the length of this post...

Thanks,


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

id suggest the drift kit. it looks sweet


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

yeah, the drift kit is the way to go, or if u like more drastic, i can get u the extreme or the omega, i can get u anything u want, PM me on AIM or e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im in the same situation as you, and I would go for it. Im thinking about getting the drift kit soon. It doesnt matter with the auto, dont let anyone tell you different, its whatever you like. It may not be fast (mine sure isnt ) but that doesnt mean it cant look nice, right!?


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

haha thats true, im definately not running from the cops in this thing! but thanks, im probably gonna go with the drift kit ;o)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

got many kits available. very nice styles as well.


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

liu i kno u do bro, i been talkin to u for like 2 weeks now, drift kit for 500 delivered?? do i hear a deal?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

body kits for cheap


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN where were all U guys when I needed a kit.... ...lol


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Who's got the cheaper prices? Liuspeed or nissanracer805? Sounds like competition.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*well, the au*

well, the auto is slow enough already, if you put bigger rims.. thats even more slowing down.. then adding 100lbs of fiberglass... not good either... if its just for show, then get a GOOD wing, not aluminum shit faced ass one.. thats my opinon.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Who's got the cheaper prices? Liuspeed or nissanracer805? Sounds like competition. *


haha.. we both same price


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

probably the same guy ... lol.. j/j


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *probably the same guy ... lol.. j/j *


maybe maybe not.


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

If you want to go with a kit, but not tack on too much weight, go with urethane kits.

The kit for my car in total weighs a lil' over 30 pounds.

And there's nothing wrong with an automatic... as long as you have a turbo  

Sr20Power


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Sr20Power said:


> *
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with an automatic... as long as you have a turbo
> 
> Sr20Power *



so true!!!!!!


----------

